# CPT code for parastomal hernia?



## asasands (Apr 27, 2010)

If anyone could please help me with the cpt code for Recurrent incarcerated parastomal herniorrhapy that would be great.  

Thanks


----------



## tmoses (Apr 27, 2010)

look at 44346


----------

